# the Silmarillion stories



## octoburn (Nov 14, 2007)

who owns the movie rights to them? are the movie rights to all of Tolkien's works' owned by New Line?

just curious...


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 14, 2007)

There are no movie-rights for _The Silmarillion_.
The only movie-rights that exist are for _The Lord of the Rings_, and _The Hobbit_.

And as long as Christopher Tolkien lives, there will be no more movie-rights either.


----------

